# Anyone ever see anything similar to ghb



## mdogg5 (May 22, 2012)

Hey are there any research chemicals out there that are similiar toGHB or Gamma-butyrolactone?.


----------



## scharfy (May 22, 2012)

GHB.  miss that shit. hard to get now


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

I've seen it recently, check buy sell trade sub forum if you got a good eye you'll catch it... Good Homemade Bread.


#GICH


----------



## Pork Chop (May 22, 2012)

Take a fucking hike bro.
 Nothing good comes from GHB anymore. People abused it just like your wanting to do, Im sure
 Dont bring your drama or bullshit here please... 
GHB has NOTHING to do with Bodybuilding since 1999, lol
We dont want your type here, so please just leave


----------



## irish_2003 (May 22, 2012)

i was unaware that open discussions of how to obtain illegal recreational drugs was acceptable discussion in any section on this board...


----------



## Pork Chop (May 22, 2012)

This really makes me upset that people think they can come here and get bad body drugs. I dont like this at all..... 
he needs to leave or change his goals in life. 
You will die or kill someone with GHB bro.... I have seen it first hand.


----------



## fsoe (May 22, 2012)

well this forum just went to the pooper --- ghb is bad stuff - period


----------



## fsoe (May 22, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> This really makes me upset that people think they can come here and get bad body drugs. I dont like this at all.....
> he needs to leave or change his goals in life.
> *You will die or kill someone with GHB bro.... I have seen it first hand.*


*

Me to .. stuff is bad news *


----------



## kobefan234 (May 22, 2012)

u4eax.......

they used to sell ghb in the 1990's in health food stores LOL


----------

